# The "Krate Ape" debut



## jammer (Apr 25, 2022)

I finally had my logo designed. My younger brother came up with the idea about ten years ago while we were driving together to work, we have been working together for over thirty years. We were brainstorming on a new name for my bicycle hobby. It has said Kr8 Ape on my truck license plate for about that long. The image is copyrighted and I am going through the long and fairly expensive process of a trademark right now. Look for the small banner I had made for my swap space at Monroe next weekend.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 25, 2022)

Where will you be using the mark? Do you have a website or a product? Its pretty neat.


----------



## jammer (Apr 25, 2022)

No website, just as advertising for my hobby. I plan to wear t-shirts to the local auctions and just out and about. I only sell bikes and parts to support my hobby. I retire in 67 days from today, plan on finding more bikes and more bikes. Thanks for the coment.


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 25, 2022)

July 1 retirement date. Are you an Autoworker?


----------



## jammer (Apr 25, 2022)

*I've been in the Carpenters Union for 37 years, right out of high school, local #1485 in LaPorte, Indiana.*


----------



## flyingtaco (Apr 26, 2022)

Good for you.👍🏽nice to be able to retire young!!!


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 4, 2022)




----------

